# New Carp personal record tonight!!!



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Today I fished the Sandusky River, started with White Bass fishing and it was pretty slow. Decided to go off the bottom with nightcrawlers and was having a good time with White Perch and some real fine Channel Catfish... the cats were all 16 to 19". I had brought along one heavy pole as this is a spot I catch Northerns in the Spring... was very content with the day's fishing so I almost wasn't going to give it a shot. Long story short, I tie on a Mepps 3 Silver blade, white skirt, inline spinner and on the very first cast WHAM!, my lure gets slammed!!! I go nuts thinking it's going to be the biggest pike of my life, amazing fight- work it to shore and it is a huge carp. As God is my witness my inline spinner perfectly 'inside out' in its mouth. I'm still in shock and honestly if anyone ever told me a carp hit their spinner I'd prolly be thinking "yea right, they snagged it". I dunno maybe others have had carp do this- I'm actually hoping others have stories about that to help me have some credibility! LOL Anyways, I'm completely stoked over this bonus catch. I am one of the guys that tends to hold the fish out a bit more in pictures than what some people like- so I did remember to do one where it is pretty much flush against my body. The fish was 35" and my scale said 28#, do you guys think it is that heavy- I was worried I may not have zero'd my scale out beforer weighing him- I was a bit excited. For reference, I'm 6'4" 221#- those stats I am sure of... lol...

I doubt I'm trading in my gear to become the next fanatic carp angler but I will say this fish has let me know why some of you love them so much...


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Whoah!! Nice fish!!! Feel the POWER!! They are caught on lures quite often at this time of year...I'd say your scales are pretty accurate...no one had one that big (who was fishing for them)in Ohio the whole of last year!!! Nice one!

If you could pm me the location I'd appreciate it...


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Fish man!...Very nice!....and I would definately say its
weight is spot on!As it has a nice gut!I can't wait untill Iam up 
in that region in a couple of weeks!!!

Mark...Tim had a 28lb+ As did Scott last year.....


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome fish Adam. I've caught some on jigs before (not snagged) so the spinner doesn't seem too out there. My PB is 33'' and it was not even close to as fat as that. Your weight seems correct to me.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> If you could pm me the location I'd appreciate it...


HAHAHA  

Nice fish man! We catch them all the time trolling for saugeyes with stickbaits. They are just like any other fish.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice fish! that rates with that brown you had!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

whooaa.. is right.. congrats on your personal best coolwater.. nice lookin water too..


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Wonderful Catch.....
My buddie was there on saturday and he caught 3 big carp, but I highly doubt they were that big....


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

PAYARA said:


> Mark...Tim had a 28lb+ As did Scott last year.....



Sorry Mr Pedantic-Carphead 

What I should have said is that is as big a fish as anyone caught who was trying to catch one in the whole of last year.....

Tpet

Hey...If you don't ask you don't get...we want the biggies this year! Where ar they?! Lets put Ohio on the carping map oh fearless leader!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've told you a couple of places to go mark (IE: Portage area, Sandusky River, etc.). I've done my part. Now do yours and go get em


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Well,...The area where this fish was caught is a very good place
to start looking,......for the biggies that is You have 3 rivers in
that region that are packed with fish that size and larger this time 
of the year!Also have a legit chance for massive Smallmouth Buffalo
as well........infact this is the only area in the state that I know
of to have produced SM Buffs over 20lb........and often!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Greg....you ever give that sandy "beach" a try again up on the sandusky bay that I told you about? I know you were there once....just curious if you ever went back


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice, I Like!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Beach...I know of no beach???  ....No, I only fished up there
that one time in the fall.Had a bag of fish up to 21lb.Theres a
bulk of smaller carp up there you really have to wade through.
Alot of teen fish of 13-18lb tossed in.Seen a massive common 
jump up there while setting up,that left me shaking!Honestly
the largest common I have even witnessed.Anyway,that place
seems almost tidal.The water level rose and fell several feet
over the course of the day.You could see that the 'beach' 
isn't always dry from the serious erosion on the bank up from
the 'beach'  I'll probably check this place out again when
I go back up in a couple weeks!

The Bay is the ticket dude!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok. Let's just say that is the biggest this year. GMR_Guy might be lucky enough to break that tomorrow night at Pine Hill, though.

Again, congrats on the fish.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent excellent catch. I have caught one and only one carp on an inline spinner(sonic rooster tail, 1/8 oz). It was last year and about a 12 lb mirror (my only mirror). I was floating a river saw a big swirl of water over toward the shore cast over there and wham! I've caught about 4-5 other carp on twister tails. Yet to catch a carp this year but I think I had one on today. Now you got to top that this season, ya know!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Coolwater, Cool-report, cool pictures. Great JOB!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the replies... it was a very fun fish to catch. I don't think I mentioned in my post that I released the fish- but I suppose that was a given.


----------



## River Dweller20 (May 24, 2005)

Nice fish. I caught a grass carp that big before on chicken liver.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

I was up there a couple of weeks ago, and there were some decent fish moving along the shoreline eating those crushed zebra shells again. I'd say in the low to mid 20's. I might go up and give it a weekend session sometime around the spawn. You in for a trip?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Heck yeah dude!.....All depending on my tranpostation of course 
(won't be an issue much longer).But give me an idea when so I
can arrange for it


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Btw Shawn....I wanted to ask you about the Royal Scopex
boilies....I know your a fan of them.What are your experience
with the fish eating them....frebees...in quanity?Thanks!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've chummed 10lbs in one chumming session, and a return trip 3 days later.......zilch left  I've landed multiple fish in the upper 20's, and quite a few lower 20's and upper teens. This is fishing snowman rigged, with the upper boilie with pop-up foam, and the hookbaits soaked in his scopex dips. I wasn't impressed much with the original shipment to the CCC a few years back, as they were not dried properly, and molded...cracked...etc. But the fresh ones are killer. I'm not going to knock them like most people do  Also...he has a pineapple line that you need to smell and taste. These babies are going to be tested in DC. I'll let you know how they produce. Oh yeah......don't overlook the hempseed micro's either. Those puppies have landed me some fish with a single, flavorless popup (white), with a PVA of the hempseed micros. 

I'll let you know more Saturday night. I will be up there Saturday morning to do some perch fishing, and will swing by and get some temps, etc. I belive at pre-spawn, we should be able to land a couple of 30's out of there. Before I started carping....like I told you before...we landed a couple of 30+ while perch fishing in the fall. Spring should be no different


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool Shawn...Thanks!


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

I've caught suckers on spinners, but never a carp. Nice fish.

JM


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Dude ,that is incredible . I would love to catch a massive carp like that!!! I've witnessed & caught carp on spinners. Shysters to be exact.Lake Erie,Avon Lake power plant.We were fishing a school of big white bass in May 1974.All 10" - 15" long, well someone catches a carp seems they "snagged it right on the mouth" after a couple more we realized carp hit spinners. Ended up with 7 carp,lost all the spinners we had to carp or would have caught more that trip.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

CoolWater, have you had a chance to sight fish for any with a fly rod yet (I know you've been using the fly tackle more)? You don't get them that big, but a 15-20# fish on a 7 wt fly rod, that you stalked and watched eat your fly, may convince you to toss your other gear. Just thinking about it gets my adrenaline going.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Man I know some spots on the scioto where it is a flat gravel bank and carp could easily be caught by fly.....That is what I call fun. I would be afraid to do it because after I suceeded I would be done with fishing forever!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow did ur rod break lol


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Funny you mention that because yes- the rod actually did break. I was using a heavy set up but it was pretty cheap. During the fight the bolt that holds the bail guard basically stripped right out and popped off... It made for some extra work trying to land it but it all worked out and I did get it netted.

As for the fly rods (have a 4 wt and a 8 wt)- I'm still a novice and have only caught a few fish on them... I'm going to try for some white bass on the 4 wt this week- that should be fun.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a great fish. A healthy fish and I think your scales are pretty accurate. I am jealous of you!


----------

